# 153 1/8" 8pt monster



## truetalker (Nov 21, 2012)

troup co. huge 8pt velvet buck, xbow kill 9/9/12


----------



## Wetzel (Nov 22, 2012)

Great buck!


----------



## fullsizeyota_88 (Nov 23, 2012)

nice buck, I hunt in troup, in the mountville area, you?


----------



## Alesis (Nov 26, 2012)

Velvet ...sweet!


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Nov 26, 2012)

Very nice buck.


----------



## Big OHIO (Nov 27, 2012)

a beautiful buck.


----------



## Stumper (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome buck, congrats!


----------



## truetalker (Dec 17, 2012)

wow thanks to you all. not sure how this pic got on here thanks to GON i guess they put it here.anyway glad they did.i just wish i would have kept my renewal up to date. i think i would have won week one.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Dec 26, 2012)

Holy crap....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 29, 2012)

Congrats on a fine tall velvet whitetail.


----------



## kmartin112888 (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice! Love the velvet!


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Jan 2, 2013)

What a whopper of an 8pt Congrats on a true buster.


----------



## bigbuckhuntn (Jan 2, 2013)

whats the story did you have it patterned?


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

nice velvet


----------

